# 5.1 Dolby Anlage



## Crothar (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo! Suche eine 5.1 Dolby Anlage, diese Toll klingt jedoch ohne irgendwas mit sich kommt, CD Blue-Ray Radio, alles brauche ich nicht, da schon vorhanden, ich suchte und suchte, doch die Anlagen, die s heute gibt, bringen dieses alles mit  Ärgerlich! Kurz um, ne 5.1 Anlage ohne alles, gibt es das heut noch, sprich die auch richtig gut klingt, wenn ja, bitte mal Links posten. Danke !


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2011)

_Und dein Budget ist wie hoch? :-)_


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2011)

www.teufel.de
www.nubert.de


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006HBCL8/

Nutze ich schon seit 'ner Weile und bin ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Juni 2011)

suchst Du denn ein 5.1 Lautsprechersystem oder nen 5.1 Verstärker ?


----------



## LoLTroll (20. Juni 2011)

Und es kommt drauf an was du machen möchstest. Für Kino/spiele reichen Teufel und Logitechanlagen vollkommen aus.

Sollte es für den Musikgenuss sein, wirst du weit tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen. Dort fangen gute Systeme erst im hohen Dreistelligen bzw im vierstelligen Bereich an.


----------



## Ernst Haft (20. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006HBCL8/
> 
> Nutze ich schon seit 'ner Weile und bin ziemlich zufrieden.



Ächz! Bevor ich mir solche Plastikbrüllwürfel in die Wohnung stellen würde, würde ich Ausschau nach was Gebrauchtem wie etwa das hier halten. Die JBL-Boxen dürften jedem preisgünstigen heutigen Set weit überlegen sein. 

Dahinter dann einen gebrauchten Yamaha-5.1-Verstärker und einen Subwoofer und aus die Maus.


----------



## Crothar (21. Juni 2011)

Danke, ich schau s mir mal bei teufel an, budget, naja, nach oben gibt es bei den analgen keine Grenzen, nehmen wir mal an, es gibt tolle anlagen, jedoch diese haben alle so n schnickschnack dabei ala dvd etc. = 500 €... deshalb sollten 400 € für ne gute anlage drin sein, ohne den anderen firlefanz.


----------



## Knallfix (21. Juni 2011)

Brauchst du denn nun noch einen AV Verstärker oder nicht, bzw wo hängt der Bluray Player im Moment dran?
So ganz schlau ist man iwie noch nicht geworden 

400€ für Lautsprecher + AVR wären zb
JBL SCS 178 - http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a23395.html
+ Yamaha RX-V371 oder Onkyo TX-SR309 
etwas teurer: 
Anstelle der JBL das Infinity Primus HCS, dass aber auch noch mal ne klare Steigerung ist.
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/336223_-primus-hcs-infinity.html

400€ nur für Boxen
Whardale Crystal 3 Set, 399€
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2762644_-crystal-3-5-0-set-i-wharfedale.html
leider nur ein 5.0 Set aber wirklich empfehlenswert und einen Subwoofer kann man immer nachkaufen.
Bericht mit Bilder: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=101&thread=1381 

Etwas günstiger: Jamo S426 HCS
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2089481_-s-426-hcs-3-jamo.html
Auch ein 5.0 System.

Ein Subwoofer für die beiden Sets wäre zb der Magnat Beta 20 Sub. 

Auf Brüllwürfel würde ich verzichten 

Knall


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Juni 2011)

Crothar schrieb:


> Danke, ich schau s mir mal bei teufel an, budget, naja, nach oben gibt es bei den analgen keine Grenzen, nehmen wir mal an, es gibt tolle anlagen, jedoch diese haben alle so n schnickschnack dabei ala dvd etc. = 500 €... deshalb sollten 400 € für ne gute anlage drin sein, ohne den anderen firlefanz.


Nur 400Euro? Ok, ich dachte wir reden hier über was vernünftiges. Lässt sich zumindest aus deinem Eingangspost so rauslesen. Habe ich mich wohl getäuscht. Bei Teufel gibts schon was für den Preis, aber wirklich gutes eher nicht. Bei Nubert brauchst du dann gar nicht erst reinschauen. Vielleicht wäre *Canton* noch ein Möglichkeit.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Ächz! Bevor ich mir solche Plastikbrüllwürfel in die Wohnung stellen würde, würde ich Ausschau nach was Gebrauchtem wie etwa das hier halten. Die JBL-Boxen dürften jedem preisgünstigen heutigen Set weit überlegen sein.
> 
> Dahinter dann einen gebrauchten Yamaha-5.1-Verstärker und einen Subwoofer und aus die Maus.


Keine Ahnung, wo deine Antipathie herkommt, wahrscheinlich einfach nur Geschmackssache oder schlechte Erfahrung. Aber alles kannst du nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Diese "Plastikbrüllwürfel" hab ich zB schon seit ~4 Jahren in Benutzung, sowohl für Musik, als auch Heimkino. Und wie schon gesagt, ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Haben (auch im oberen Lautstärkebereich) 'nen guten Klang, kein Brummen, kein Kratschen, lassen sich auch prima an die Wand (oder Decke) montieren, ziemlich lange Kabel dabei, sodass man sie auch in größeren Zimmern in den Ecken platzieren kann, etc.

Von gebrauchten Techniksachen würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen.


----------



## Ernst Haft (21. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wo deine Antipathie herkommt, wahrscheinlich einfach nur Geschmackssache oder schlechte Erfahrung.



Nicht schlechte Erfahrung, sondern überhaupt Erfahrung. Stell eine gute Box (Canton Fonum 330, JBL LX-Serie) neben den Würfel und Du brauchst keinen Blindtest, um sofort zu merken, was da besser klingt. In der Hauptsache macht die Box den Klang, weswegen man möglichst viel Geld dafür in die Hand nehmen sollte. Selbst günstige Verstärker - wenn sie denn nicht "gesoundet" sind - sind bei Zimmerlautstärke völlig ausreichend.

Zum "Verstärkerklang" siehe den "Wiener Blindtest", der in ähnlicher Form mit selben Ergebnissen wiederholt wurde - selbst erfahrene Tester konnten keinen 700,-Euro-Verstärker von einem 6.000,- Euro-Boliden unterscheiden. Sowas erwähnt nur keine "Fachzeitschrift" - wie sollte man dann noch bestimmte Mythen rechtfertigen?



> Aber alles kannst du nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Diese "Plastikbrüllwürfel" hab ich zB schon seit ~4 Jahren in Benutzung, sowohl für Musik, als auch Heimkino. Und wie schon gesagt, ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Du sagst es ja: "persönlich zufrieden". Nur wurde hier nach "gutem Klang" gefragt und das ist bei verfärbenden kleinen Boxen nun mal nicht gegeben, auch wenn man es selbst als ausreichend empfindet. 



> Von gebrauchten Techniksachen würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen.



Warum? Bei Boxen kann nicht viel kaputt gehen (sieht man von den Sicken älterer Boxen - für wenig Geld reparierbar - und Extremfällen wie bei B&W-Hochtönern mal ab), wenn sie ordentlich behandelt wurden. Mein ältester Verstärker ist knapp 40 Jahre alt und macht es immer noch nach einer kleinen, günstigen Frischzellenkur. Selbstverständlich sollte man das Zeug vorher ansehen bzw. sich einwandfreien Betrieb bescheinigen lassen.
Gerade bei HiFi kann man mit ein wenig Information jede Menge Geld sparen, wenn man sich gebraucht umsieht - und qualitativ ist dabei für wenig Geld manches dabei, wofür Du heute richtig in die Tasche greifen kannst (etwa die Onkyo Integras).


----------



## Dracun (22. Juni 2011)

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zufügen


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Von gebrauchten Techniksachen würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen.



kann ich so auch nicht sagen, denn ich habe mehrere gebrauchte Komponenten geholt die fast täglich laufen. Aber nicht via Internet sondern im Fachhandel das ist zu empfehlen und super bezahlbar. Da ist auch HighEnd bezahlbar.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

Was mich interessieren würde, was genau man mit so einer Anlage dann anfängt bzw. welche Vorteile man hat.
Wie äußert sich das, dass man besseren Sound hat?

Bisher konnte ich sowas in meinem Leben nie gebrauchen weil die Musikqualität die ich über handelsübliche Logitech Boxen erhalte (keine 5.1 Anlage), hat mir irgendwie immer gereicht. Für Musik und fürs Zocken.

Für ein Heimkino könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es vielleicht ganz nett ist weil man den Sound von allen Seiten hat aber sonst...?

Es entbehrt meiner Logik, warum man mehrere hundert Euro für solche Anlagen ausgibt, wenn man nicht a) Millionär oder b) Plattenproduzent ist.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, was genau man mit so einer Anlage dann anfängt bzw. welche Vorteile man hat.
> Wie äußert sich das, dass man besseren Sound hat?
> 
> Bisher konnte ich sowas in meinem Leben nie gebrauchen weil die Musikqualität die ich über handelsübliche Logitech Boxen erhalte (keine 5.1 Anlage), hat mir irgendwie immer gereicht. Für Musik und fürs Zocken.
> ...



Wer gern Musik hört (einfach hören und sonst nix dabei machen) der freut sich über jede neue Komponente, bei der die eigenen Scheiben (sei es CD oder Platte) immer anders und hoffentlich besser klingen. Beispiel: habe Katie Melua im Autoradio ab und zu gehört wenn es kam, aber war nix dolles. Dann mal die Cd auf einer High End Stereoanlage auf einer Messe - was ein Traum ! Sofort die CD geholt und Zuhause ists auch schon nett, da kommen Töne rüber die kein normales Autoradio darstellen kann. Anderes Beispiel: habe mehrere Albem auf Platte und auf CD und sie klingen deutlich anders - sowas finde ich spannend. Auch House+Technoscheiben klingen deutlich druckvoller bei guen Boxen und Equipment und wieder anders als in Disco-Anlagen.


----------



## Ernst Haft (22. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es entbehrt meiner Logik, warum man mehrere hundert Euro für solche Anlagen ausgibt, wenn man nicht a) Millionär oder b) Plattenproduzent ist.



Hör Dir mal im Fachgeschäft eine "gute" Anlage mit Deiner Lieblingsmusik an und eventuell bemerkst Du dann den Unterschied .
Es ist natürlich die Frage, wieviel Bedeutung man Musik beimißt und wie man hört: Ist Musik nur das Hintergrundrauschen, dann mag man mit wenig auskommen. Besteht die Musiksammlung jedoch aus Platten und CDs oder hochwertigem Digitalkram der unterschiedlichsten Musikrichtungen von Klassik über Jazz bis Hardcore und Elektronik und hört bewußt zu, dann möchte man auch ein Abspielgerät, das möglichst alle Feinheiten wiedergibt.
Da kommst Du bei Boxen mit "mehreren hundert Euro" nicht mehr hin - da bist Du sehr schnell mal bei ein paar Tausendern, wenn's neu sein muß. Beim Verstärker sieht's kaum besser aus, wenn man hin und wieder etwas lautere Pegel hört und bei dynamikreicher Musik wert darauf legt, daß dem Ding nicht bei ständigem Wechsel von sehr leisen und lauten Tönen (wie es bei Jazz und Klassik nicht unüblich ist) die Puste ausgeht (glücklicherweise gibt es einen großen Gebrauchtmarkt, wo man sehr gute Boliden für 200,- Euro und weniger erwerben kann, die durchaus mit sehr teuren Geräten mithalten können). 
Dazu kommt natürlich die Haptik: Solche Geräte kauft man nicht dauernd neu, sondern erwirbt etwas, das einen sehr lange Zeit begleiten soll - und wenn man nun eventuell jahrzehntelang mit dem Geraffel auskommen soll, dann muß sowohl die Optik als auch die Anfassqualität stimmen; und dafür muß man nun mal tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Man kann Kanchelis "Vom Winde beweint" auf kleinen Computerboxen und per Youtube-Stream hören - und wird nicht mal die Hälfte dessen wahrnehmen, was diese Musik ausmacht, weil Feinheiten völlig untergehen bzw. gar nicht zum Tragen kommen (der fast minutenlange Nachhall eines einzigen Akkordes auf dem Klavier, während fast unhörbar eine Geige spielt). Ich höre oftmals von Freunden und Bekannten, daß sie bei Songs, die sie jahrelang kannten, plötzlich Details hören, die sie nie wahrgenommen haben. Songs, die als "langweilig" betrachtet wurden, werden plötzlich als aufregend empfunden - und ich bin weit von "HighEnd" entfernt; das ist "nur" verdammt gutes HiFi!

Je besser der Klang, je mehr Feinheiten man heraushört, umso mehr wird man auch emotional von der Musik angesprochen - und genau darum geht's doch bei Musik. Wieviel einem diese Lebensqualität wert ist, muß jeder selbst wissen. 

Noch nebenbei: "Guter Klang" ist sehr subjektiv. Es nützt im Grunde nix, sich eine Anlage nach Empfehlungen zusammenzustellen, sondern man muß selbst hinhören, was einem gefällt. Boxen sind der Teil der Anlage, der den meisten Einfluß auf den Klang hat - und dabei muß man das finden, was einem am meisten zusagt (weicher/harter Bass, Mittenbetonung, allgemeine Auflösung, Bühnenstaffelung etc.). Und die Teile müssen in den Wohnraum passen; es nützt nichts, hervorragende Standboxen in einen viel zu kleinen Raum zu stellen, wo sie dröhnende Bässe produzieren; genauso wenig nützt es, eine sehr gut klingende Kompaktbox irgendwie in ein Regal oder auf den Schrank zu stellen. Mit "Raumoptimierung" wird meist mehr an Klang gewonnen als daß man sauteures Zeug kauft, das dank völlig abwegiger Aufstellung nicht mal die Hälfte des Potentials ausschöpfen kann.

Edit:


Wolfmania schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel: habe mehrere Albem auf Platte und auf CD und sie klingen deutlich anders - sowas finde ich spannend.



Ein Thema, mit dem man lieber gar nicht erst anfängt . Einen sehr spannenden Artikel von einem Insider der Branche zu Plattenspielern, Systemen und die Machenschaften der HiFi-Industrie findest Du übrigens hier.


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Ein Thema, mit dem man lieber gar nicht erst anfängt . Einen sehr spannenden Artikel von einem Insider der Branche zu Plattenspielern, Systemen und die Machenschaften der HiFi-Industrie findest Du übrigens hier.



Interessanter link - da denk ich wieder an die HighEnd Messe im Mai in München :-) aber es gibt ja einige labels die wirklich genial produzieren bzw abmischen und genau meinen subjektiven Geschmack treffen - und irgendwie muß die Branche ja auch leben gell ?


----------

